# Evil Dead - Der härteste Film des Jahres? Making of und Interviews zum Horror-Schocker



## PCGamesRedaktion (18. April 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Evil Dead - Der härteste Film des Jahres? Making of und Interviews zum Horror-Schocker* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Evil Dead - Der härteste Film des Jahres? Making of und Interviews zum Horror-Schocker


----------



## xNomAnorx (18. April 2013)

Sag mal findet ihr es nicht etwas heftig das Bild auf die Startseite zu packen? 
Sind auch ziemlich viel junge Leute die das dann zu sehen bekommen.


----------



## Mothman (18. April 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Sag mal findet ihr es nicht etwas heftig das Bild auf die Startseite zu packen?
> Sind auch ziemlich viel junge Leute die das dann zu sehen bekommen.


 Wobei ich das alte Bild von Lara Croft auf der Startseite ja irgendwie gruseliger finde.


----------



## xNomAnorx (18. April 2013)

Mothman schrieb:


> Wobei ich das alte Bild von Lara Croft auf der Startseite ja irgendwie gruseliger finde.


 
Ja stimmt schon die geben sich wirklich nicht allzu viel 

Noch was anderes bezüglich des Videos an sich:
Ich fände es angenehmer wenn ihr die Videos untertitelt statt drüber zu reden


----------



## Kevin1965 (18. April 2013)

Was mich interessieren würde. Weiss jemand, ob der uncut rauskommt? Das würde mich aber schon sehr wundern.


----------



## xNomAnorx (18. April 2013)

Kevin1965 schrieb:


> Was mich interessieren würde. Weiss jemand, ob der uncut rauskommt? Das würde mich aber schon sehr wundern.


 
Hab gerade mal gegoogelt und das auf Filmstarts.de gefunden:



> Die amerikanische R-Rated-Version von "Evil Dead" wird in Deutschland  ungeschnitten rauskommen. Wir bekommen als die "geschnittene" US-Fassung  ungeschnitten. Ob die Unrated-Fassung, die in den USA allenfalls auf  DVD und Blu-ray erscheinen wird, ebenfalls später einmal ungeschnitten  auf DVD erscheinen wird, kann ich dir hingegen noch nicht sagen.


Wir bekommen also die gleiche Fassung die international überall gezeigt wird ungeschnitten. Allerdigs ist diese Fassung von vornherein geschnitten


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2013)

@xNomAnorx: das ist dich heutzutage Kinderkram, das erschreckt kein Kind mehr, außer es wird noch mit der Moral und den Bildern von 1950 erzogen...  so laufen heutzutage ja schon die Kinder selbst an Halloween rum!  





Kevin1965 schrieb:


> Was mich interessieren würde. Weiss jemand, ob der uncut rauskommt? Das würde mich aber schon sehr wundern.


 Wieso, hast Du den Film denn schon gesehen, dass Du an einer uncut-Version zweifelst ? ^^ Denn was die "Härte" von Szenen angeht, ist heutzutage an sich alles kein Problem mehr, erst recht wenn es um so was wie Zombies geht - da muss es schon ganz extrem krass zugehen, wenn man schneiden muss, um eine Indizierung zu vermeiden... 

So was wie Gedärm aus dem Bauch, Auge durchstochen, Arm abgerissen, Kopf zerplatzt usw. kriegt heutzutage locker ne FSK18, wenn es nicht zu viel des Guten ist, oder anders gesagt: im Gegensatz zu früher wird nicht automatisch indiziert, nur WEIL eine bestimmte Sache optisch detalliert zu sehen ist. 

Schau mal zB Wrong Turn, da fliegt ein Pfeil durchs Auge eines Sheriffs, es liegen tote Körper blutverschmiert auf Tischen, abgehackte Gliedmaßen => FSK16... wenn da aber jetzt der "held" einem anderen den Pfeil ins Auge schiesst und das ganze auch noch freudig feiert, wäre das wiederum schon eher "kritisch" für die FSK... 

Oder nimm mal einige Filme, die vor ca 20-25 Jahren indiziert waren: die gibt es dank BluRay als Neuauflage, so dass die der FSK neu eingestuft wurden: uncut ab 16!


Meiner Erfahrung nach (wir schauen mit Kumpels ca 2 Filme die Woche, 80% davon FSK16 oder höher) muss ein Film im "orginal" schon ganz extrem sein, und zwar selbst aus Sicht eines erfahrenen Horrofilm-Fans  , wenn der heute keine FSK18 mehr bekommt...


----------



## xNomAnorx (18. April 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @xNomAnorx: das ist dich heutzutage Kinderkram, das erschreckt kein Kind mehr, außer es wird noch mit der Moral und den Bildern von 1950 erzogen...  so laufen heutzutage ja schon die Kinder selbst an Halloween rum!


 
Also für mich wäre dieses Bild als Kind schockierend gewesen  
Und das ist bei mir mit meinen jungen 21 Jahren noch gar nicht so lange her


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. April 2013)

So sehen doch heute so manche Promifrauen nach einer verhunzten Schönheitsoperation aus. Das schockt niemanden mehr


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> So sehen doch heute so manche Promifrauen nach einer verhunzten Schönheitsoperation aus.


 Nein, viel schlimmer: nach einer GELUNGENEN Schönheits-OP!!!  

Ich bekomm von so was hier http://bilder.bild.de/fotos-skaliert/stand-teil5-ungeschminkt-27449350/1,h=370.bild.jpeg 1000 mal eher Albträume als von jedem Horrorfilm der Welt...


----------



## Kevin1965 (18. April 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @xNomAnorx: das ist dich heutzutage Kinderkram, das erschreckt kein Kind mehr, außer es wird noch mit der Moral und den Bildern von 1950 erzogen...  so laufen heutzutage ja schon die Kinder selbst an Halloween rum!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gesehen habe ich ihn noch nicht. Aber soviel ich weiss, ist Tanz der Teufel in Deutschland nicht ungeschnitten zu bekommen. Es gibt zwar einige Filme die neubewertet wurden (wie Terminator) aber Dawn of the Dead aus dem Jahre 1973 oder 1972 ist selbst in der neuen ab 18 Jahre Version total geschnitten. Obwohl es härtere Filme gibt, die bereits ab 16 Jahren freigegeben wurden. Auch John Rambo ist um mehrere Szenen geschnitten. Deshalb habe ich vermutet, das die Neuverfilmung von Evil Dead auch geschnitten ist.


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2013)

Kevin1965 schrieb:


> Gesehen habe ich ihn noch nicht. Aber soviel ich weiss, ist Tanz der Teufel in Deutschland nicht ungeschnitten zu bekommen. Es gibt zwar einige Filme die neubewertet wurden (wie Terminator) aber Dawn of the Dead aus dem Jahre 1973 oder 1972 ist selbst in der neuen ab 18 Jahre Version total geschnitten.


 ja, wobei es da zwei Fragen gibt: 1) wurden die Fassungen überhaupt neu eingereicht, oder hat man einfach eine Fassung neu aufgelegt, die es schonmal gab? Eine Neueinreichung kostet nämlich sicher auch was, und sicher sind auch die Vertriebsrechte teurer. Und diese Neuauflagen sind idr nicht grad von finanziell sehr potenten Vertriebsfirmen... 2) WANN wurden die Neuauflagen denn auch neu eingereicht? Die FSK ist halt stetig "lässiger" geworden. Vieles, was vor 5 Jahren dann doch nicht okay gewesen wäre, würd heute durchgehen, oder auch vieles, was vor 5 jahren ab18 war, wäre heute sicher eher ab 16... 

und es GIBT natürlich trotzdem noch Szenen in aktuellen Filmen, die keine Freigabe bekommen, und sicher auch Szenen in alten Filmen, die immer noch keine Freigabe bekommen würden - nur sind vor allem bei Zombie/Monster-Filmen in den letzten Jahren an sich die dt. Version immer uncut. Geschnitten wird eher bei Filmen, bei denen ein Mensch einem anderen Menschen Gewalt antut, um ein Ziel zu erreichen, und das ganze oft auch nur bei Filmen, die recht "lebensnah" sind oder bei denen die Gewalt als "tolles" und gutes Mittel zum Durchsetzen der Ziele dargestellt wird. Und selbst dann sind Schnitte nur sehr selten, eben zB...



> . Auch John Rambo ist um mehrere Szenen geschnitten.


 zB als Rambo auf einen Truck mit einem MG-Geschütz hüpft und das MG erstmal nach vorne unten Richtung Fahrer richtet und den geradezu zersägt - da ist dann das Zerfetzen des Gegners nur in der ersten Spio-Fassung noch drin, in der 18er ahnt man es nur, und dann ballert Rambo mit dem blutverschmierten MG weiter. 

Die Frage ist halt auch, was in Evil Dead dann so abgeht - natürlich kann es sein, dass der nicht ganz uncut kommt, aber wie gesagt: grad bei Zombie&co wird an sich kaum mehr was beanstandet.


btw: am Wochenende hab ich "Inbred" http://www.ofdb.de/film/205662,Inbred  gesehen -  der ist ganz elendig geschnitten, aber NEVER ever wegen der FSK, das hat der Verteieb selber verhunzt! Also, entweder die hatten völlig unbegründeten RIESENschiss vor der FSK oder kennen die FSK-Maßstäbe nur aus den 80er Jahren oder aber die wollten den Film ab16 durchbringen (das glaub ich am ehesten), denn was in diesem FSK18 geschnitten wurde, ist unter aller Sau - da fehlen ganze Sequenzen, so dass man gar nicht weiß, was mit Person X denn auch nur ansatzweise passiert ist, warum Person Y plötzlich blutet oder auch nach 10 Min "nebenbei" erfährt, dass Person Z schon längst tot ist... da belagern zB ein paar "Hillbillies" eine kleines Haus, im Haus sind drei Leute. Offenbar wird dann eine der Personen durch einen Schuss in die Hand verletzte, ABER es ist nciht nur rausgeschnitten worden, dass vlt die Hand durch einen Schrotflintenschuss "explodiert", sondern schon lang bevor der Schuss fällt kommt der Schnitt, und in der nächsten Szene sitzt die Person mit bereits verbundener Hand heulend in einem anderen Zimmer... ^^ man weiß nicht mal, wer der Hillbillies denn da überhaupt geschossen haben könnte, oder OB geschossen wurde, denn man hat auch keinen Schuss gehört - vlt hat auch ein anderer ne Axt benutzt oder so...??? Man erfährt es nicht!


----------



## Kevin1965 (18. April 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ja, wobei es da zwei Fragen gibt: 1) wurden die Fassungen überhaupt neu eingereicht, oder hat man einfach eine Fassung neu aufgelegt, die es schonmal gab? Eine Neueinreichung kostet nämlich sicher auch was. 2) WANN wurden die Neuauflagen denn auch neu eingereicht? Die FSK ist halt stetig "lässiger" geworden.
> 
> und es GIBT natürlich trotzdem noch Szenen in aktuellen Filmen, die keine Freigabe bekommen, und sicher auch Szenen in alten Filmen, die immer noch keine Freigabe bekommen würden - nur sind vor allem bei Zombie/Monster-Filmen in den letzten Jahren an sich die dt. Version immer uncut. Geschnitten wird eher bei Filmen, bei denen ein Mensch einem anderen Menschen Gewalt antut, und selbst dann nur sehr selten, eben zB
> 
> ...



Dann müsste die Serie The Walking Dead auch ungeschnitten sein. Zumindestens Teil 1 ist laut Amazon Bewertungen geschnitten. Teil 2 war ungeschnitten und soviel ich weiss soll Teil 3 wieder geschnitten sein.

Ach ja, die Kehlen rausreis Aktion ist bei Rambo auch geschnitten


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2013)

Kevin1965 schrieb:


> Dann müsste die Serie The Walking Dead auch ungeschnitten sein. Zumindestens Teil 1 ist laut Amazon Bewertungen geschnitten. Teil 2 war ungeschnitten und soviel ich weiss soll Teil 3 wieder geschnitten sein.


 Ja, bei Walking Dead fehlt ein wenig, aber das sind was Gewalt angeht nur ganz ganz wenige Dinge - ich weiß nicht, ob es stimmt, aber ich hab gehört, dass das "schlimmste" das Fehlen der Erklärung ist, woher der weibliche "halbe" Zombie kommt, der recht früh in der Serie auftaucht und der eine Mutter gewesen sein - vlt war die Auflösung einfach zu "asozial", keine Ahnung...  Die erste Staffel ist aber sogar in GB gekürzt.

Die Serie ist aber auch sehr ernst und realistisch gemacht mit viel Wert auf die Charaktere und weniger auf die Action, ich würde das bei der Bewertung nicht mit einem "unterhaltsamen" Zombie-Horrorfilm gleichsetzen, und trotzdem geht es bei Walking Dead oft sehr gut ab  

Aber Staffel 3, da ist doch noch gar nix bekannt, noch nicht mal ein DVD-Release für die USA ^^


----------



## Kevin1965 (19. April 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ja, bei Walking Dead fehlt ein wenig, aber das sind was Gewalt angeht nur ganz ganz wenige Dinge - ich weiß nicht, ob es stimmt, aber ich hab gehört, dass das "schlimmste" das Fehlen der Erklärung ist, woher der weibliche "halbe" Zombie kommt, der recht früh in der Serie auftaucht und der eine Mutter gewesen sein - vlt war die Auflösung einfach zu "asozial", keine Ahnung...  Die erste Staffel ist aber sogar in GB gekürzt.
> 
> Die Serie ist aber auch sehr ernst und realistisch gemacht mit viel Wert auf die Charaktere und weniger auf die Action, ich würde das bei der Bewertung nicht mit einem "unterhaltsamen" Zombie-Horrorfilm gleichsetzen, und trotzdem geht es bei Walking Dead oft sehr gut ab
> 
> Aber Staffel 3, da ist doch noch gar nix bekannt, noch nicht mal ein DVD-Release für die USA ^^



Die 3 Staffel ist sogar im Pay-TV geschnitten gewesen:

"The Walking Dead": Sogar im Pay-TV geschnitten - WEB.DE


----------



## golani79 (19. April 2013)

Season 1 von The Walking Dead soll Ende Mai uncut erscheinen.

Auf The Evil Dead bin ich ja schon mal sehr gespannt - vor allem, wie er denn im Vergleich zum Original umgesetzt wurde.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (19. April 2013)

golani79 schrieb:


> Season 1 von The Walking Dead soll Ende Mai uncut erscheinen.


 Jepp. Habs für nen Zwanni schon vorbestellt. Dank Telltales gleichnamigen Spiel bin ich total auf den Geschmack gekommen.


----------

